# Shortcut erzeugen in einem Batch file



## aialif (4. März 2007)

Hi allerseits, ich versuche seit lange ein Batch file zu schreiben um shortcuts für ordner automatisch zu erstellen. Ich hab allerdings bisher keine lösung. Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen wie ich das bewerkstelligen könnte

Danke euch

Gruss

Nouggiri


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. März 2007)

aialif hat gesagt.:


> Hi allerseits, ich versuche seit lange ein Batch file zu schreiben um shortcuts für ordner automatisch zu erstellen. Ich hab allerdings bisher keine lösung. Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen wie ich das bewerkstelligen könnte



Mir ist keine Windowseigene Lösung per Batch-Datei bekannt - ich weiß das es per wscript geht.
Es gibt aber einige Programme für die Kommandozeile die das erledigen können:

http://www.xxcopy.com/xxcopy38.htm
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/nircmd.html


----------

